# why did my oven shock me?



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Is that something an oven should be doing? Does this just mean it's not grounded and will be fine once it is? Or does this mean my 1980's oven is on its way out?

The oven hasn't moved probably since it was installed sometime in the 80's I imagine. I certainly know it hasn't moved since we bought this house 3 years ago. I've never been shocked by it before. I was trying to take an awkward food item from the oven (heated to 450. ouch!) and like an idiot lifted my arm up inside the oven. I expected to be burned when my forearm touched the coil but I didn't expect to be burned and shocked when another spot on my forearm touched the metal bar holding the coils to the top. Both spots immediatly blistered of course. The skin sluffed right off the spot where I was shocked actually. Afterwards I felt a bit lightheaded and queezy but was fine by morning. Now I'm sorta nervous to use the oven.... and also wondering if this means it could get progressivly worse and the stove top might start giving me jolts too. I use the stove top every day so thats a concern.

zero money for a new or even used stove/oven btw. Is it time to hit up craigslist for free used?


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I'd have an electrician look at it. I remember someone several years ago posting here that she got a major shock with lasting effects from an oven not properly grounded. So I think it would be worth it to get it checked out. You may find out that it just needs grounded instead of replaced. Keep water or wet hands away from it until you know.


----------



## b&c'smama (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree. It sounds like it is not grounded and could be *very* dangerous. I'd get an electrician out immediately! Until then I'd unplug it, but to be safe, I'd turn off the circuit breaker before I'd even do that!

I don't know much about electricity, but I would want the outlet checked out even before I got a free one off craigslist - just in case it is a problem with the outlet instead of the oven.

I can totally relate to not having enough money... but I would consider this an emergency.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Around here, you can call the gas & electric company to come check appliances for free. In fact, SDG&E was just here this afternoon because I smelled gas in our laundry area. They don't actually fix things unless it an easy fix, but they can do basic diagnostics. So, I would start there.

Several years back, our oven stopped working on Thanksgiving Day. We grilled the turkey and used the stove top for everything else. Thankfully, the pies were already baked. I called SDG&E the Monday after Thanksgiving and the guy came out and did some basic diagnostic tests and told me the part I needed and even where to buy it. Our stove is really old, so it wasn't something Home Depot carried. I bought it and DH replaced it. I called back for an "energy check" and the tech verified the installation and even calibrated the oven for us. It has worked perfectly ever since!


----------

